# Canker prevention?



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. The net says that canker can be bred out of the flock. I know ACV is suppose to help prevent it. When the egg from canker parents were put under normal pairs, the chicks developed canker. I currently believe it is possible to breed out canker : any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

JMO, but I doubt it. The organisms that can, given the 'right' conditions, cause canker are present at normally low levels in all pigeons, kept in check by the immune system but not eradicated. The organisms are most commonly transferred between pigeons through shared food and water, so I doubt that a 'canker free' pigeon, assuming you could achieve that, would remain so for long.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

ACV doesn't prevent canker. It makes the gut more acidic, which bad bacteria don't like and don't grow well in. And it gives the gut an environment that the good gut bacteria favor. So it's good for them. The good gut bacteria do help to keep them healthy. But canker isn't caused from bacteria. It's a protazoan. All, or at least most pigeons do carry trichomonads, which cause the canker. When sick or stressed, the level of trichomonads goes up, and this causes the canker. 

But it would be impossible to eradicate trichomanads from the flock, and for all the reasons that John has mentioned.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I often hear the term, " I don't have canker in my loft " These people get rid of birds that show external signs of canker and therefore over time breed birds with stronger immunity giving the keeper the impression they no longer have canker in their loft.

As said above, Canker will always be present in a sub clinical state, Good breeding methods and loft management will generally keep the canker in this state meaning a fancier could get the impression their birds or loft is canker free. Although scientifically not possible to breed it out, you can do things to minimise the risk of ever seeing any signs.


----------

